# Lightroom 5 Beta new features



## vtechproductions (Apr 25, 2013)

It doesn't look like there are alot of awesome features in LR5 so far, but the new stuff they have looks awesome. This will save me so much time from going into photoshop and now i'll easily be able to work from an external hard drive and not have to worry that the images will be gone if I travel without the drive! Huge fan of the new radial filter too.
Lightroom 5 Beta Review - A look at the new must have features in Lightroom 5


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 25, 2013)

It doesn't seem as revolutionary as LR4, but certainly some nice incremental upgrades. Probably the most handy feature for me is the much improved spot blemish brush.


----------



## docsmith (Apr 25, 2013)

Huh, I wonder if the 2500 pixel "off-line" mode is in direct response to the D800...


----------



## LOALTD (Apr 25, 2013)

As a lazy person, I am enjoying the auto-straighten feature.


----------



## tombu (Apr 25, 2013)

If you have extremely slow computer (like I do), you will love the smart preview function. Everything works realtime. I just hope they make a "switch" to the final version so that the smart previews are easier to access.


----------

